# Attn: Portland OR Crew



## Boris (Aug 29, 2012)

Our normal ride falls on Sunday Sept. 9th, One week before Iron Ranch. Do we want to postpone that ride in favor of the After the Iron Ranch Ride? Your thoughts please.


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 29, 2012)

I say yes... We ride with the canadians after the iron ranch swap.......


----------



## Boris (Aug 29, 2012)

Duly noted. Mark says NO RIDE on Sunday Sept. 9


----------



## fatbike (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm open either way. Two consecutive rides. I'm indifferent. The one after Iron Ranch is definitelty a must.


----------



## Boris (Aug 29, 2012)

I can wait until the following week. So I vote NO RIDE on Sunday Sept 9th.


----------



## OldRider (Aug 29, 2012)

You're riding with Canadians?? Why wasn't I invited to this shindig??


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 29, 2012)

Anybody can go. The more the merrier lets make it big. Even if its dark we can eat ,  show our bikes and bs. Fun fun fun.


----------



## vincev (Aug 29, 2012)

I can't make it either on the 9th Dave.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Aug 29, 2012)

Might be time to get some headlights working.


----------



## Boris (Aug 29, 2012)

vincev said:


> I can't make it either on the 9th Dave.




I'm very sorry to hear that Vince. Please tell me that you'll be able to make it to Iron Ranch, though.


----------



## vincev (Aug 29, 2012)

If I get Patricks bike I will try to be there.If not can you postpone Iron Ranch until I get the bike?thanks Dave your a real pal.


----------



## Boris (Aug 29, 2012)

Sure Vince, I'll see what I can do about postponing Iron Ranch......and I'll let everyone know that YOU'RE the reason why. You Vince, are going to be one very popular guy.


----------



## fatbike (Aug 29, 2012)

Flashlight will sufficient enough. This sounds like this will be a big turn out Dave.


----------



## Boris (Aug 30, 2012)

*It's official!*

There WON'T be a ride the Sunday BEFORE Iron Ranch.


----------

